# Kwik Fit



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Anyone tried Kwik Fit on this offer.....

Brakes

Was thinking more for car (Doubt it would cover motorhomes, especially those over 3500kG's).

But is it parts and labour or just labour?

Trying to find the T&C's

TM


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

In my experience, avoid Kwik Fit like the plague for brake/suspension work. I have heard many many tales in recent months about unnecessary brake work being carried out at huge cost. You are much better off going to a trusted or recommended local garage for advice and repair.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Waleem said:


> In my experience, avoid Kwik Fit like the plague for brake/suspension work. I have heard many many tales in recent months about unnecessary brake work being carried out at huge cost. You are much better off going to a trusted or recommended local garage for advice and repair.


Ditto............


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Ditto ................ Go in for one , end up with a list of "this needs doing"

I think it was even on the TV about them being , suggesting and doing, unnecessary work , recently. It has been going on for years with them .


----------

